# Question about Chicken in Dog Food



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

I have been reading some old posts in reference to dog foods. It seems chicken has been the source of tear staining for some dogs here as well as some having alergic reactions. 

Do you think it is best to stay away from this ingredient and move forward with venison, salmon, lamb or beef? I was thinking of cooking chicken as a good treat when training.

What do you think?

-Rita


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it only matters if your dog is allergic to chicken. I have tried not feeding chicken and saw no change in the tear staining.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i rotate chicken into remy's diet and he loves it! he never developed tear staining. unless your malt has allergies, i think it's best to rotate proteins.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Chicken can be a common protein allergy, but you really don't know until you do process of elimination. I don't think my two are allergic to chicken, but they have not yet been fed a food with chicken in it so I can't be sure.

Another big allergy in food are grains -- that is one thing I do not feed. I'm currently feeding Orijen 6 Fresh Fish kibble, and may try Acana Pacifica (same company, but Acana has slightly less protein).


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I've added some chicken back into my dogs' diet recently. Try to source only organic, free range chicken, however.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I don't find chicken to make a difference in the tear stain. Last year all 3 fluffs were staining badly. It's much better since I switched their food to NB Duck & Potato and now they're eating Acana Grasslands. But throughout this time, I've always given them dry jerky chicken. So I guess the chicken doesn't make a difference for us.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

All 3 of my dogs are allergic to chicken - whenever I've fed it - all 3 got tear stains. 

*For me* Tear stains have always been the first sign of food allergies - as is yeast in the ears etc. Not saying thats always the case....but in my house with my dogs its always been the case.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All dogs are different and have different allergies. The only way to find out if a dog is sensitive to a food is to try it and see, or do an elimination diet. Beef is supposed to be a common allergy food for dogs, but Nikki thrives on it. IMO it really depends more on the QUALITY of the protein the company uses.


----------

